# winter protection



## alleyduude (Aug 27, 2008)

hi,
new to this forum.

i have a family of ferals that were born in my barn and i got most fixed and feed /water them everyday. they made it thru last winter but i need 
make something to keep them from freeznig. 

last winter was juat a few empty open boxes in trash bag with a shirt or something inside, i dont know know if they even got in them.

i now have a large recliner chair packing carton 4x4x4 or so.
was thinking of filling with straw.
should i seal it all up and cut a tiny cat size flap?
will they go into a totally dark place like that?
theres also a caprpet up there they have a wholt loft to themselves.

i been told they will wet the straw use blankets instead but i have no budget for this. also does urine+straw make fire? she talked like it was similar to linseed hazerds.

is the secret to a feral cat shelter a very low ceiling? seems like would inhibit peeing in there if they cant stand up all the way.

i also have a shipping ccarton for a miter saw, about 20" cube. its great because theres full cube molded stryofoam packing which can be easily hollowed out to make a superinsulated comartment for 1 maybe 2.
need ideas for free cat doors on these also.

another idea for you guys especialy for outdoors is pickle buckets. burger king still throws away 5 gallon buckets with lids which wash easy. very durable will last forever. the lids are water tight. can mount a nice cat door in the lid.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would not use blankets. Straw is better. 

Here are some great ideas for winter homes for feral cats:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=45762

I'm so sorry I missed this post. My apologies. 

There are organizations that will help you with spaying and neutering, which is so very important. You'll find a list, by state, at the top of this forum. Good luck. You're so kind to take care of these ferals.


----------

